# الترجمة العربية المعتمدة للأيزو 9001



## ahmed_engineer (27 أغسطس 2007)

اخوانى الكرام هذه هى متطلبات الايزو 9001:2000
بالغة العربية والتى تنطبق على اى منظمة سواء كانت صناعية او خدمية
وهى من احد المكاتب الاستشارية فى مصر


----------



## صفوان اصف (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
المواصفه مش موجوده
اعتقد انه ان الاوان ان تتم مناقشة موضوع هذه المواصفه و طرق تطبيقها في هذه المنتدى الكريم


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 أغسطس 2007)

*هذا هو الملف*

هذا هو الملف


----------



## صناعي1 (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ احمد و جزاك الله خيرا

جاءت في وقتها :32: لأني كنت ابحث عن ترجمة للمواصفة لأننا نطبق الايزو في الشركة.


----------



## Abdulla (28 أغسطس 2007)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## chemist_meroooo (6 سبتمبر 2007)

انا حملته ولقيته مش مترجم لاى لغة مفهومه ياريت ترفعه تانى وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد الصليبي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

يسلموايديك


----------



## احمد 77 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود مقدر, لك الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير فهو قيم وثمين لمن يعمل في هذا المجال او له علاقة به


----------



## nemer_s3adeh (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتوح (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ayat (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ممتاز تسلم إيدك


----------



## islam2a (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ghaith Hilal (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

really thanks for this effortrs
but what we hope in fact is to apply these procedures in all fields
not only to have the certificate


----------



## مبتدئ1 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الطبيعه (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر لك 
مهندس احمد

وربي يوفق الجميع


----------



## خالد1390 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك كثيرا أخي العزيز
و بالفعل جدا استفدت من مشاركتك 
جزالك الله خيرا 
و أتمنى ان اجد النسخة العربية للايزو الاقدم 9002:1997


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*الترجمة العربية ايزو 9001*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
جزاك الله كل خير مهندس / أحمد على المعلومات الرائعة أنا كنت ببحث من مدة عن ترجمة للايزو 9001 وربنا كرمني ولقيتها في منتدانا العظيم ​ 
جزاك الله كل خير وتسلم أيديك ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## دعاء خليل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على المساعدة


----------



## دروب العلم (8 مايو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## محمد صبحي عبد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

عمل رائع ، جزاك الله خيرا ، ونرجوا المزيد .


----------



## خربوش (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بالله عليكم هل يوجد أصدار جديد للمواصفة iso : 9001-2000 وذلك لسنة 2008 

الرجاء الإفادة


----------



## آغاميلاد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa276 (18 يناير 2009)

الله بجزيك الخير


----------



## mmukh202 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الموضوع في غاية الأهمية


----------



## lakdhar (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رضوان (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*يسلمو ايديك*​


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*الســـــــلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:58::58::58:​*


----------



## عدولة 2008 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن طريقة تصنيف الايزو والارقام التي يمثلها ومن هي الجهات المعتمدة لاصدار الشهادات:18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18:


----------



## هاتف (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------

